# I just got a note from a friend



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Adorable way to let everyone know dont ya think!? XD I am so happy for them :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Adorable way to let everyone know dont ya think!? XD I am so happy for them :3


That's awesome! The GRRRRR ARGGGG at the end rocks! I miss that show!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, that's cute!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

that's cute, my sister's is due august!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee thats great! ^^


----------

